# 3D Arrow Setup



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

What is your arrow specs for 3D?

Shaft/Shaft Length/Point Type/Point Weight/Vanes/Nocks/Bushings?

Looking to see what is working good for everyone.


----------



## superdean00 (Jul 23, 2008)

X Cutters cut 27.5 carbon to carbon. 100 Gr GoldTip accu points. AAE pro Max vanes. Shrewd bushings with Bohning double lock nocks. Very pleased with these arrows.


----------



## rjs (Apr 7, 2005)

Line Jammer Pro's--26 1/2" long--100 grain Nockbusters--3D Duravanes--pin nocks --total weight of 313 grains. Groups very well for a "fat" shaft.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

X cutter 27.25" 100g point. Gold tip GTO Bushing and nocks

Just made ups some gold tip XXX today as well to play with out of my other victory
gold tip xxx 27 1/8" 100gn point GTO nocks and bushings as well ....and there shooting really well it to 45ydz so far...


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Be x-impacts. 27.25 cut length. 90 grains in the front( waiting for 120's to come in). 187 ff vanes. And bohning f nocks. We have had so. Much wind the last few years I am trying some skinnys this year.


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

Running a GT xxx with 105grain blockbusters. 26" carbon,2.88 vanetec swifts, 408grains. 270fps.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

29" draw length, Carbon Express, CXL Pro 150's (326 grain) 27.5" with Bohning 1.75" shield cut vanes. Easton g nock adapters (2213) with g nocks. 2213 screw in inserts with 80 grain stainless points. Shooting 55 lbs at 291 fps


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Thanks guys. I was wondering how heavy of a point weight you guys were running up front. Thanks for all of the replies.


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Black eagle PS 23 27.5 in standard nock and bushing.bohning x vane 1.75 and a 100 gr nockcrusher up front


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

X-Cutter 28.25" carbon, 100 grain Accupoint +20 grain module, Acculite nock/bushing, 4x AAE 2.3's.


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

CE Line Jammer Pro 29" with 120 gr. Top Hat points, 4 fletched with 3" Flex Fletch low profile vanes. CE pin nock bushing and CE pin nocks. 370 grains total weight.


----------



## coastiehunter2 (Jun 27, 2011)

Fatboys 400, 27.5 g knocks, with 3 aae shield cut the small ones. 70 gr up front shooting flat and straight &#55357;&#56846;


----------



## Doug10 (Dec 13, 2005)

UL22 Pros, 27" carbon length, Acculite inserts with 65gn pdp's with 5gn weight for 70gn, 92.5 total nose, 4 fletch flex fletch ffp175, shrew g bushings with GTO nocks. 

around 10-1/2 foc. 327 total weight.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

For ASA is shoot X Cutters with 110 in the nose and IBO I go with 22's with 120. Both arrows shoot awesome.


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

For ASA I'm running triple x with pro max vanes, gto nock and bushing, and 120 grain upfront.


----------



## Sweet Seat (Apr 2, 2015)

Huntin Hard said:


> For ASA I'm running triple x with pro max vanes, gto nock and bushing, and 120 grain upfront.


How does the wind effect these? I'm looking into the same set up for myself.


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

TOMARCHERY24 said:


> How does the wind effect these? I'm looking into the same set up for myself.


I'll let you know tomorrow. Haven't sighted them in yet lol


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

gold tip x cutters 28 inches of carbon

the new gold tip points that are 100 grains and exactly the same as a nock buster 3d with 20 grains of gold tip screw in weights.

2 inch shield cut feathers tru flight, helical with couple degrees of offset

new gold tip g-nock bushings with easton deep six nocks


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

That arrow I just laid out for you is about 372 grains and out of my target bow it gives me about 292fps at 62lbs of draw weight, I originally shot them last season with 100 grain points and they shot awesome equally as good as they do now and I could shoot with 58lbs of draw weight and get 295fps but I just felt like my glance outs were a little excessive so I got some 125 grain points and it worked. I bang into other arrows on a regular basis and I just don't hardly glance out in a bad way more than a inch and it is a very noticeable difference. 

These are the decisions you have to look at when finalizing a setup that gives you the speed and performance that you want out of your arrow.


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

TOMARCHERY24 said:


> How does the wind effect these? I'm looking into the same set up for myself.


Giving you a update, they fly awesome! They're grouping just as good maybe better than my x cutter pros at 60 yards.


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors (Sep 14, 2012)

30" BAE magnums 350s 100gr points pin nocks and beiter nocks pro max vanes 

57lb 31.25dl elite victory 290fps


----------



## Sweet Seat (Apr 2, 2015)

Huntin Hard said:


> Giving you a update, they fly awesome! They're grouping just as good maybe better than my x cutter pros at 60 yards.


Thanks for the input, I have heard great things about them, I think it's time for a change.


----------

